# all my babies



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

So these are three of my six boys i just had to post them i have to get better pictures done of little man and fizzgig adn i already posted one of the Jackson Rat hope you enjoy oh and i was wondering how you know if your rat is a dwarf?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute! 

As for dwarf rats, there is a picture of a size comparison on *this* page. Hope that helps.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks that kinda helped i am just not sure that Little Man still isn't growing if he is i just haven't noticed anything in a month or two. I have had him for about 6 months and he was not much smaller when we got him I am pretty sure that he is a dwarf righ now he is helping me type LoL


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe try weighing and measuring him each week? Perhaps he's getting ready for another growth spurt.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL i wish i could weigh him I need to invest in a scale for ratties I am pretty sure he is a dwarf though all signs point to it also another thing about littleman he has porphirin (sp) coming out of his eyes every once in a while he shows no signs of being sick and it clears up within a day or two he is on aspen bedding though not much of it because my boys don't pick a corner to do their business they go where ever the need strikes them to. I have removed all candles and smelly thing and i even tried antibiotics last night it was so bad it looked like his eye was bleeding now today he is fine any advice?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm afraid not, that's not something I've come across - I'm sure there are others that will know better than me, though.

Does he have any other symptoms; heavy/laboured breathing, wheezing, sneezing excessively? How long has he been that way? I would probably take him for a check up, just to be safe.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

He has had for about a month on and off and there are no other signs he does get grumpy when it is leaky but other than that nothing much as soon as i wipe the stuff out of his eyes he is good i think i am going to try cleaning the cage every day maybe he is allergic to one of the other rats he is with


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

If that's the case, perhaps try separating him for a day and see if it makes a difference to his symptoms?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oh and he is going in for a check up on the 10th all of my boys have mites so i will just bring it up to the vet then


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't have any other cage for him and he can get out of the carrier i am just going to scrub it really well and see what happens then also i am going to be introducing more rats to them so i have to rearrange their entire set up


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

it sounds to me like sleep crusties. rats can get eye goobers just like we can and just like us some will them much more often then others. or even more often on some days and less on others. normally the older rats have the bigger problem with it or hairless rats. but i've seen it from time to time in all my rats of all ages. it is always a concern when porphin starts showing up of course as it is the most common foirst sign of illness but just because it CAN be a sign of illness does not necessarily mean illness. porphion can also be triggered by stress. when it shows you should always be more attentive to their habits and watch extra closely for breathing issues. but a good sign of when to know when its time to get worried is when there's the trinity: porphin in the eyes, prophin in the nose and laboured or odd breathing. but definately do what you said to see what comes of it, if nothing changes then watch him but it very well could just be eye boogies.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that makes total sense!!! I never thought of eye boogies i always notice it when he first wakes up LMAO i am such a ditz here i was all worried about it and there is a simple explination he is doing great today no signs of anything he is always really hyper all the time anymore i will keep my eye on it and i will ask the vet about it when i take them


----------

